# Onkyo TX-NR509 vhs output question



## Steveoh (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey there!

A friend just gave me a Onkyo TX-NR509. It seems to work fine except for the vhs deck that I have pluged into the VCR/DVD inputs on the reciver. 

The problem is that no video comes out of the VCR/DVD output. I have to use the monitor output to see any video.

Does anybody know why?

Thanks:blink:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is your TV connected via HDMI?


----------



## Steveoh (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes the TX-NR509 is connected to the TV via HDMI. No vhs video signal output is present on the HDMI. The audio is fine. The only way to see the video is by going monitor out from the TX-N509 to a rca input on the TV.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not entirely positive whether the 509 offers Transcoding where you can Connect Composite, Component, S-Video and have the Receiver Process it internally allowing you to Connect 1 HDMI Cable to your TV for all Source Components. I know that the upper level Models offer this, but not the Entry Level Models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Steveoh (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmmm. One would think that if the back had connections for composite in and composite out they would work. After all it is just NTSC SD video.

I am confused.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After reading the Specs on the 509, it indeed does not offer Transcoding. That is Analog to HDMI Upconversion. Your choices are to run a Composite Output from the 509 to your TV and switch Inputs on your TV or buy a combo VCR-DVD Player that offers an HDMI Output. The prices on these Players have plummeted.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Steveoh (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for that. I would be happy to run a composite output from the 509 to my TV, but no composite video exits the vhs/dvd rca output plug. The only composite video I get is from the monitor rca plug. 

Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, that is normal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Steveoh said:


> Thanks for that. I would be happy to run a composite output from the 509 to my TV, but no composite video exits the vhs/dvd rca output plug. The only composite video I get is from the monitor rca plug.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
You would connect the Monitor RCA Output from the VCR into VCR/DVR Input of the Onkyo along with the Left and Right RCA Audio Output of the VCR and then run another Composite Cable from the Composite Monitor Out of the TX-NR509 into the Composite Video Input of your TV.

So when watching your VCR, you will need to switch Video Inputs of the TV from presumably HDMI to Composite and select VCR/DVR on the Remote Control or Front Panel on the Onkyo. It is unfortunate the Model does not offer Transcoding as it is so convenient to simply have 1 Cable going to your TV and never having to switch your TV Inputs, but as you got it for free I am sure it is not too great of a imposition.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Steveoh (Jul 1, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You would connect the Monitor RCA Output from the VCR into VCR/DVR Input of the Onkyo along with the Left and Right RCA Audio Output of the VCR and then run another Composite Cable from the Composite Monitor Out of the TX-NR509 into the Composite Video Input of your TV.


Thanks for that. That is exactly how I ended up doing it. I just find it odd that a vhs input would work, but the vhs video output would not. 

Why would Onkyo do that? 

BTW, yes I am very happy with the price!!!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Steveoh said:


> Thanks for that. That is exactly how I ended up doing it. I just find it odd that a vhs input would work, but the vhs video output would not.
> 
> Why would Onkyo do that?
> 
> ...


Hello,
Glad it is working to your liking. I do not completely follow what you are saying about the VCR, but I must attest it has been well over a decade since I have even had a VCR Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The VHS output us meant to output other composite video sources to the VHS for recording. There wouldn't be much sense in routing the output of the VHS back to the input. There should be a couple pages in your manual that describe this.


----------

